# 2017 Archers for Alzheimer's Spring Classic, April 22



## Jake Allen (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, Alzheimer's is a terrible disease, but we are trying to help do something positive about it.

Please come and join us for a benefit, and Bow Shoot that is helping to support research into curing this disease.
This year's benefit happens April 21st at the Refuge in Culloden, Ga.

Not only does our support from this benefit shoot go to help find a cure, but it also goes to support Counseling and Distribution of information to people who have the disease, 
as well as people taking care of people who have the disease. This counseling and information is offered to those in need at no charge from the Alzheimer's Association.

We work hard putting this event together and it is a good one.

So, if you like to shoot a bow, (or even if you don't), please come and support a good cause. 
 There will be 2 challenging, but fun courses set through the woods with at least 20 targets on each.
One course is for Barebows only, the other course you may have to share with a wheelie bow or two.
I promise it will be a good day. Thanks


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 14, 2017)

Won't be long. Plenty of fun to be had, for a worthy cause.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 14, 2017)

I wish I was closer and didn't a ready have plans for that weekend. Yes it's a terrible disease. ........ my mom has it now....... everyone that can please help out.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 21, 2017)

Tomorrow is the big day! I hope you can join us.
We have some fine trips and hunts to be Auctioned this year.
Black Bear (Archery gear)
Bow Fishing, Striper Fishing, and Fishing Trip with the River King for basically any Fresh Water Fish within a few hundred miles,
and a Fully Guided Quail Hunt for 2 People in Adairsville.

Music by Dave Dale during Lunch, and again in the late afternoon.

BBQ Sandwiches and fixins for lunch! 

Ya'll come, please!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 21, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> I wish I was closer and didn't a ready have plans for that weekend. Yes it's a terrible disease. ........ my mom has it now....... everyone that can please help out.



So sorry to hear that John.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, don't know about the rest of y'all, but I had a good time. Good cause, good course layout, good food, good people...some of which I don't get to see very often, nice weather, and entertainment. Hey, what more can you ask for.
Thank you for the hard work you put into making this happen Bobbi and Chuck.

You run a tight serving line Tomi V.


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 24, 2017)

*Culloden Shoot*

My family and I had a great time.  The Evans Family put on a great show.  We appreciate all you do for the cause.


----------

